# HHO 2009 FOALS



## Anastasia (8 October 2008)

Hoping to ask Admin to put this up as a sticky just like this year, so that people can list foals due in 2009 and those that are born.


----------



## juliehannah58 (8 October 2008)

Oooh, exciting! Doesn't seem two minutes ago we were doing this for 2008!

I have just one due on 20th March 2009. 

Mum is Hann x ISH by Amerigo Vespucci and Dad is My O My, a holsteiner by Loutano 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am very excited, both parents are stunning lookers and movers and jumpers, so hopefully foalie will follow suite but she's a maiden so you never know!


----------



## MillionDollar (8 October 2008)

Yay  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 First of all want to say good luck to everyone, hope all mares and foals are happy and healthy.

I'm very excited about mine due Mid June as my mare, Lottie, a branded Danish Warmblood, has taken many attempts to get in-foal. So to finally get her in-foal is amazing  
	
	
		
		
	


	





She is in-foal to a young 17.2 eventing stallion, KWPN, Castle Darwin.

Lottie, my amazing mare, she has BD points and BSJA winnings.......


----------



## LynneB (8 October 2008)

Just two for me: I know I am not going to list these in the proper way so bear with me 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Foal 1: Sire:Stallone Quainton (Silvio/Sandro lines), dam's sire is K2 (Stradivari/Inschallah) with Atlantus in her dam line.

Foal 2: Sire: Chateau de Brion (Cassini I) dam is by Cardino.

Can't wait! Both are due June 2009 to mum's who are best friends which hopefully will help as both first timers.

Will pay close attention to later posts to see how I should have listed them 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Good luck to all mares and foals


----------



## LynneB (8 October 2008)

she's gorgeous!


----------



## southsidestud (8 October 2008)

Just one due  By Stakkatol....so Stakkatol x Niveau x Epilot x Corrado


----------



## sallyf (8 October 2008)

Four for us
Groomsbridge May I x (Tout Ani) Tout Ensemble X Inschallah II  Due May
Groomsbridge May I X (Silverdale) Tout Ensemble X Inschallah II  Due April
High Tension X (Misdemeanour) X Majed X Inschallah II Due June
High Tension X (Enigma) X Poetic Justice X Royal Clipper Due June
Have put mares names in brackets as think they should get a mention


----------



## H-J (8 October 2008)

One for me my 1st go at breeding  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Spider is a Holstein X TB by Carousel, sire is Dexter the 4th  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Due mid May.

Cant wait


----------



## special design (8 October 2008)

We have 5 due next year

Sindy - Stalypso due April
DeeDee- London Swing due Feb
Bow- Swarovski due June
D2- Dancier due June
Regitza- Jalisco ll due July
Not be long till there popping out !


----------



## htobago (8 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Four for us
Groomsbridge May I x (Tout Ani) Tout Ensemble X Inschallah II  Due May
Groomsbridge May I X (Silverdale) Tout Ensemble X Inschallah II  Due April
High Tension X (Misdemeanour) X Majed X Inschallah II Due June
High Tension X (Enigma) X Poetic Justice X Royal Clipper Due June
Have put mares names in brackets as think they should get a mention 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm still trying to re-construct my mare spreadsheet after a computer disaster, so I'll post the expected 2009 foals from my boy when this is done and I've got all the names!

But just wanted to applaud sallyf for including the MARES - I do hate the WB practice of only listing the stallions' names!


----------



## htobago (8 October 2008)

Wow - what a super mare!


----------



## LynneB (8 October 2008)

you know, I even missed them out of my post, so here's to the girls, foal 1 is out of Breeze and foal 2 is out of Cruella, go girls!


----------



## sallyf (8 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Four for us
Groomsbridge May I x (Tout Ani) Tout Ensemble X Inschallah II  Due May
Groomsbridge May I X (Silverdale) Tout Ensemble X Inschallah II  Due April
High Tension X (Misdemeanour) X Majed X Inschallah II Due June
High Tension X (Enigma) X Poetic Justice X Royal Clipper Due June
Have put mares names in brackets as think they should get a mention 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm still trying to re-construct my mare spreadsheet after a computer disaster, so I'll post the expected 2009 foals from my boy when this is done and I've got all the names!

But just wanted to applaud sallyf for including the MARES - I do hate the WB practice of only listing the stallions' names! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thankyou


----------



## springfallstud (8 October 2008)

2 for us details here http://www.springfallstud.com/09-Foals
4 showjumping dutch mares due on the yard i help run.


----------



## ASM2 (8 October 2008)

just the one 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Primitive Proposal x Welton Crackerjack x No Mercy xx

Due early May


----------



## volatis (8 October 2008)

5 for us

Due May and June

Sempers Spirit v Broadstone Dingle Dell x Demonstrator x My Eagle xx = Coloured ZfDP x SHB foal

Sempers Spirit v Holme Park Venezia x Holme Grove Solomon x E.H Consul = Coloured ZfDP x Trakehner foal

Damsey v Dee Dee G x Stanhopes Dueka x Handsome Sailor xx = 50/50 coloured Hanoverian x SHB foal

Herzensdieb v Harmsworth Elfinesque x Tycoon x E.H Consul = Bay Trakehner foal

Goshka Ringo v Persia VS x Quws x Glacial Storm = Coloured KWPN x TB foal

And 2 to foal down for the boss, one hack and one show pony


----------



## lozziehumphreys (8 October 2008)

We've got four (fingers crossed!)

Amsterdam (by A Jungle Prince out of a Weisenbaum mare): due June 2009 to Dimaggio
Nadine (by Larome out of a Concorde mare): due May 2009 to Rivallino
Flirtation Itself (by Holme Park Flute out of TB mare): due June 2009 to Bernwode Brokat
Davina (by Don Frederico, out of a Laurie's Crusador mare): due May 2009 to Fountainebleau

Good luck to everyone with their foalies!


----------



## Anastasia (8 October 2008)

The foals we have due for 2009:

Anja (Fredericus AN x Lugano I) - Hemmingway (March 09)
Wendikind (Sir Sinclair x Ferro) - Sandreo (April 09)
Sandra (Sandro Hit x Figaro) - Johnson (April 09)
Willisa-Rosa (Emilion x Damiro B) - Hemmingway (April 09)
MFS Ashanti (Royal Geneve x Invincible B) - Sandreo (May 09)
Why Bella (Holland x Cezaro) - Wallenberg (May 09)
De Sote Deern (De Niro x Hohenstein) - Florencio I (May 09)
?? Pussycat (Prince Thatch x Wenzel I) - French Kiss (End of June 09)

Sadly no foals to our own boys for 2009  
	
	
		
		
	


	




, but looking to utilise Vision &amp; Royal Geneve semen next year...


----------



## Zeus (8 October 2008)

Catherston Orange Grove (Star of Orion x Dutch Courage) Hampton (Hann) due May


----------



## Sambertino (8 October 2008)

2 foals for us
Samaii - Evita ( Ex Libris-Traumdeuter) due end of January!
Sambertino - Elite Berolina ( Brentano II - Wenzel II) full sibling to Samaii &amp; due end of March.


----------



## delphipuppy (8 October 2008)

5 for me all due end May/June

Labamba (Lauries Crusader/watzmann/Glander) - Treliver Decanter
Waroness (Walt Disney/Bolero/Grande) - Treliver Decanter
Woodlander Dixie Chick (Del Amitri/Wittinger/Cavalier) - Treliver Decanter
St Pr Padua (Prince Thatch/Wendepunkt/Lukas) - Treliver Decanter
Treliver Diva (Maestro/Roland/South Pacific) - Treliver Decanter

Have not included visiting mares.


----------



## BallyshanHorses (8 October 2008)

4 for us:the first due mid Feb.
Ballyshan Diva(Ricardo Z x Carnival Night) in foal to Lux Z
Ballyshan Belle(Fastness x Persian Bold) in foal to Cobra(World Champion).
Ballyshan Lady(Cavalier Royale x ) in foal to young Courage/Cloverhill stallion.
Ballyshan (Animo x Cabbi) in foal to Chacoa(Contender x Langraf).

-----------------------------------------------

www.freewebs.com/ballyshanhorses/


----------



## cruiseline (9 October 2008)

3 for me next year, or should I refraze that !!!!!!! My husband has 2 and I have ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Arabs

Brenta 3 x Bazar x Sambesi in foal to Private B Riker
Pedruga x Drug x Naslednik in foal to Private B Riker

Warmbloods

Diamond Pergola x Diamond Rock in foal to Legrande  (my Buckskin Stallion)

So I have plenty for early covering next season


----------



## eventrider23 (9 October 2008)

We have just the one - Rufus Blue Moon's mare Beth (Able Albert x Diamond Lad) - in foal to Amiro Z (Amigo Toss x Ramiro Z x Alme) - due Mid March 2009


----------



## Foxfolly (9 October 2008)

2 for us!

Breeze - Cob (Unknown breeding) in Foal to Ricco, coloured 3/4 TB (Captain Maverick /Zhivago / Top Hat)







Disan Geisha Girl - Warmblood X (Dynasty / (Welsh x Arab)) is in foal to our own stallion Mr Darco (Unbelievable Darco / Zarlequin / Zeus)






Not the best pic but as he hadn't been with us long, he's a different horse now, lot more condition on him!!


----------



## no_no_nanette (9 October 2008)

Just one for us in 2009 .... by Amiro Z, (Amigo Toss xx) out of an Able Albert mare, due in March.  (Brrrr, used to late spring foalies!!!)

_Edited to say:_  : whoops, sorry, eventrider ahead of me on this one!!!!


----------



## Anastasia (9 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Diamond Pergola x Diamond Rock in foal to Legrande (my Buckskin Stallion)  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Cruiseline I bet you are looking forward to this one...


----------



## Anastasia (9 October 2008)

Foxfolly your Unbelievable Darco stallion really reminds me of both his dad and grand-dad... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and looking very well indeed...


----------



## cruiseline (9 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 [ QUOTE ]
Diamond Pergola x Diamond Rock in foal to Legrande (my Buckskin Stallion)  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Cruiseline I bet you are looking forward to this one... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I can't wait 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, keep getting butterflies every time I think about it, so I think about something else instead. I am even thinking of names from now, I hope its a filly, I hope its a filly. Gosh I'm really sad


----------



## Foxfolly (9 October 2008)

Thanks! That was only taken about 1 month from us getting him, he looks even better now!

I had a Thelwell moment out riding him last night, he's going really well but slipped on some mud and did a bit of a bronk, I went up in the air with quite a bit of daylight between me and the saddle... twice, fortunately he is quite forgiving and just stopped and waited for me to land back in the saddle the second time!! LOL!!
Not bad for his 5th time out on a hack with another horse!!


----------



## cruiseline (9 October 2008)

Foxfolly he is looking fab (as I have said before) and great to hear that he is being such a good boy under saddle.

Bargain of the years keeps coming to mind


----------



## Anastasia (9 October 2008)

Should not laugh Foxfolly....but have an image in my mind of that one.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Just goes to show his temperament, and the fact that you are having so much enjoyment with him says it all really...


----------



## Touchwood (9 October 2008)

We have three due in 2009

Classic Juan x (Mo-Jo, graded Han mare) Maximillian Saluut x Demonstrator

Elroon x (Maybelle, graded Trak and BWBS mare) Spring Dive x Schoenburg

Groomsbridge May I x (Posh Spice) Fleetwater Opposition x Hotfoot


----------



## 7888 (14 October 2008)

Fingers crossed for everybody, here is our list,

Edna -  Supreme Leader x Royal Fountain - into Kaft Tara - May 09
Ilithia - Maykel x Rigoletto - into Indoctro - July 09
Korenbloem - Ahorn x Renville - into Corland - April 09
Nonchalence - Ahorn x Libero H - into Chin Chin - April 09
Orange - Kannan x Abgar - into Indoctro - March 09
Annie - Tot de Semilly x Chosir de Adriers - into Zenith - July 09
Maybelle - Darco x Nimmerdor - into Zenith - July 09
Dorina - Wellington x Marco Polo =  six amazing embryo transfers !! 4 by Indoctro, two by Mr Blue. Dorina is 23 years of age and one of the last living daughters of Wellington - what a star !
Amy - Silvio 1 x Grannus - into Indoctro - March 09


----------



## gregforrest (16 October 2008)

Just one due for 2009.
Macy (Burggraaf x Nimmerdor) in foal to Romanov


----------



## AimeeLou (21 October 2008)

Just one, Minnie ha ha, pure bred appy, in foal to Dances with Wolves, also pure bred appy. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Exciting stuff.

With this years foal by Rowberton Casanova


----------



## Rosie_Bee (21 October 2008)

Just one - a first for me and my mare.

Glen Ellen - Liberated (a TB HIS stallion I believe?) x ID x TB Event Mare -  in foal to Mill Law.

Due 27 June 2009 (she got in foal at first attempt but it was a late decision - injured suspensory ligament....).

Just brought her home from Twemlows last week - very excited!


----------



## tikino (30 October 2008)

just the one for me and one for my freind mine is a clydesdale x warmblood by maurison by MARIUS out of a registered clydedale mare lynne victory ladyand she is in foal to for pleasure.

friends mare is appaloosas polo pony mare in foal to hillhouse hector an up and coming young coloured stallion it will be a guaranteed coloured foal


----------



## Navalgem (2 November 2008)

Just the one for me: 

Weideminka (Lupicor x Furore x Topas) x Coriano Z ( Corrado I x Lord x Ramiro Z). Due Early June 09.


----------



## ColourFan (6 November 2008)

Hopefully and in great anticipation, 2 for us:

Part bred arab:
Peach Gold (Florentijn O. - Sandokan OX)  x Sun Champagne Charly: (will either be chestnut, palo or cremello) for beginning May
Warmblood:
Fantasy Lady (Morgengold II x Florentijn O.) x Don Laurie II: palomino foal for beginning May


----------



## Greymares (9 November 2008)

We must be mad?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




but quite a few for us!
 Outshine (Baldini/Milano/Whanfried) Dam of Cassius sold to Anne Bedford and an approved stallion in Germany -Cassini11 end Jan
Belle a Balou(Baloubet de Rouet/I love you/Atlantus) - Numero Uno mid April
Cantate St Pr St (Lincoln/Corvado/Capitano) - Cassius ( Claudio) early May
Concordia (Carthago/Rocadero/Marlon) - Berlin mid April
Grey Dawn (Caretino/Athlet Z/Fra Diavlo) -Cassius Early July
Hortense (Wolfgang/Voltaire/Drost) - Charming Boy early May
Continuation- (Contender/Carthago/Rocadero) - Verdi
Contentious -(Contender/Kanudos xx/Lago Magiore) -Coriano Z early April
Fair Play St Pr St (Ferragamo/Damenstolz/Fruhlingstraum) -Fidertanz end May
Selma- (Lux Z/Calato/Landgraf 1) -Corofino early May
Ragna - (Lansing/Contender/Constant) - Parco early June
Pikachu- (Hello Oscar/Kibrahim/Cadmus xx) - Lupicor early June (now sold to a friend)
Versace- (Contender/Lincoln/Corvado) - Diamant de Semilly (Foal Sold) early April.
Plus a couple of long term liveries, phew busy time! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Good luck all


----------



## hollywell (12 November 2008)

Having our first foal due in june my mare is idx and sire is a stunning anglo arab so excited and fingers crossed all goes well good luck to everyone else


----------



## zizz (20 November 2008)

woo hoo mare scanned in foal so I am now able to post yay!!!

Due mid August 2009 pure bred arab out of crabbet mare Zerdarli (http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/zerdarli)






 by Minstil's Iman (http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/minstrils+iman), an egyptian stallion imported from the states this summer!
http://www.marley-arabians.co.uk/#/minstrilsiman/4530302014


----------



## Faberge (25 November 2008)

wow there are some amazing foals on the way! I have 2:

Negrecha (Negretto x Don Schufro) - to Being Bling for June 09
and
Amore (Troy x Mephistopheles) - to Spielberg for May 09

Very exciting!


----------



## vedoho (30 November 2008)

Hi !
Cosinhus from Cornet Obolenski x Glückspilz / Galvano due middle of march 2009 <font color="blue">  </font>


----------



## harradan (1 December 2008)

Its my first foal but mares second
she's by Heartbreaker and we have had her AI by Quainton studs, Chateau de Brion
excited but nervous!!


----------



## Rollin (6 January 2009)

Only one foal due this year end Feb.  The first Cleveland Bay to be born in France I think.  By Afondale Highlander out of Beamish Rosemary.  No Dressage or Eventing points - both are unbacked - but he will be a star - I have no doubt. Lots of bone, beautiful action and fabulous temperament

Below is a picture of the happy couple - he is the pretty one on the right looking like a very big Dales Pony.  If he doesn't make it as a stud I am going to offer him to L'Oreal 'Because he is worth it'. Taken this evening.

"Feed us Mummy.  We don't mind what as long as there is lots of it"  Would that my husband were as easy to please.







Best wishes to all of you expecting foals this year.


----------



## LynneB (6 January 2009)

and they wear matching rugs 
	
	
		
		
	


	




they are beautiful, I have to say I really am an admirer of the Cleveland Bay ... I think you will have a lovely foal based on the looks of these two


----------



## Rollin (6 January 2009)

Thank you Breeze Mum


----------



## competitiondiva (6 January 2009)

Hi there I'm expecting my mares first foal this year she is Parkhall seymour bloodlines and she is in foal to T.Movistar expecting march/april time! Hoping to keep my mares fab temperament and looks and hopefully just improve on her a little if possible but first off just hoping for mare and foal to be well!!!


----------



## Kilbricken (14 January 2009)

It will be my first foal in April, I'm already starting to be neurotic about it!

She is a lovely chunky show type maxi cob in foal to an TB type Essex Stallion with both Welton and Carnaval Drum bloodlines.

So far I've obsessed about foaling alarms/feeding/her care at livery/colour of the foal/mud in her field and the foal getting stuck and a million other things!!

Very excited though


----------



## agm (15 January 2009)

Just one in April 2009

Akita (Akzent II - Bumerang - Lugano) x Repertoire

I´m so exicted


----------



## Kipandbud (15 January 2009)

My Maiden mare is due our first foal in April. She's a 16hh ISH by Cult Hero out of a Tara Stud mare. She's in foal to Country Lone Ranger  (16.3hh) ......so fingers crossed for a lovely big coloured!


----------



## wonder (15 January 2009)

Whow I am quite new to the forum.  How exciting to see what everyone is expecting.  We are due 4 foals all being well.

March Da Palma Davignon/Wonderfull Van'T Zwaanenheike
April  Rarina Vincent/Broadstone Westcountry
May Westend Girl Broadstone Westcountry/Wonderful Van't Zwaanenheike
May Santessa Santorino/Smooth Design GF

Loook forward to hearing about all the new arrivals


----------



## angrovestud (17 January 2009)

5 for foals due at Angrove all in foal to Ricco our 3/4 TB Piebald Stallion 
March Angrove Dance Girl 15/16th TB 
June What a Blaze TB
June Spitzensparkes TB
August Loves Life TB
August Doubtless TB


----------



## snaz (22 January 2009)

We Have 12 this year .

First one arrived this morning (3 weeks early )

Furst Romancier x Blue Hors Cavan x May Sheriff


----------



## aimee8282 (23 January 2009)

Snaz....that little foal is adorable! Makes me very excited about my girly, she's due mid May. It's my first time breeding so I'm very nervous and reading up as much as I can before the big day! She was put to Freckleton Enchilada last year by AI, took alot to get her in foal due to the TB in her but she is blooming and enjoying all the attention!


----------



## AfricanBeauty (24 January 2009)

We are expecting our first foal May 1st from our first horse.
Blemheim Beauty (out of Palm Track and Sinartra) in foal to Scally's Missile (out of Scallywag and Ariane).
Both are full TB and registered so thats exciting. Blemheim Beauty aka Kenny is kept at a livery yard where they have bred foals in the past so she is in good hands, very exciting but nervous now!
The stallion is owned by the livery yard owner so will be nice to see how the foal turns out. Another of the liveries is also in foal to him for the second time, the first foal has just been broken and is lovely. Hope mine turns out as nice


----------



## Inchy (28 January 2009)

Snaz...he's gorgeous!!

Can't wait to see everyones foalies when they arrive!


----------



## danlouash (2 February 2009)

expected foals in 2009 all by our own stallions TEMPLEBREADY FEAR BUI,MY O MY, JINGLE COLOURED LIFE,
ALL have international eventing and showjumping backrounds


----------



## gerda (3 February 2009)

Hi, I am new to this forum, but as I am so excited about the foals I have due this year, thought I would share.
I have a Lux Z mare(dam of graded stallion Zip Phin, by Phin Phin, same dam line as Portofino) in foal to Berlin.
A Cabdula Du Tillard mare(same dam line as stallion Quattro B) in foal to Quidam De Revel.
A Quito de Baussey mare in foal to Zip Phin.
A Balou du Rouet mare (out of the Lux Z mare) in foal to Tangelo van De Zuuthoeve.
The babies start arriving end of March, I wish all of you expecting foals this year good luck.


----------



## koeffee (4 February 2009)

im on night watch now, waiting patiently!!! her  teats have started to get little white spots on them and have droped slightly, think she likes me sleeping in a cold van in the snow!! she is in foal to saint caetano x tlaloc m x louella wendekries


----------



## RussianGirl (14 February 2009)

We have a percheron mare, afectionately known as Mrs Moose, in foal to a cremello thoroughbred, the first to be registered with the american Jocky Club.
Hopefully, the foal will go on to do eventing, as Moosy is great at dressage, and the stallion is a good 3 phrase horse.
I expect that the baby will end up buckskin or smokey black; but as long as he's healthy, I'm happy.
This is the stallion.





Moose is starting to wax up now, so I expect we''l know soon enough.
He'll be staying inthe USA for his early life; before going to either the UK, with my fathher, or to siberia, for life with me!

Our others are due later in the year so I will update them.

x Tanya


----------



## winchester (16 February 2009)

I have just the one in foal this year 

Kyra (Michaelangelo x Samber) in foal to Chess M (Camaro x Ico) due 15th May


----------



## ShellCoburn (3 March 2009)

Billara Beersheba (Bay 3/4 CB 1/4 TB) x Ballantyne Gracie (Bay 1/2 CB 1/2 TB) - Due: June 09
Billara Beersheba x Braelea Park Serendipity (Bay 3/4 CB 1/4 TB) - Due: 16.6.09
Billara Beersheba x Allen Park Desert Fox (Chestnut Roan Appy x Station Bred Stock Horse)  - Due: 26.9.09
Billara Beersheba x Rossida (Grey TB) - Due: 24.11.09
Billara Beersheba x Bao Salle (Bay TB - half sister to Shane Rose's Beijing Olympic mount, All Luck) - Due: 10.12.09
Billara Beersheba x Kaysand Kinda Cute (Bay Arabian x Welsh) - Due: 13.12.09	

CM Oberon Toblerone (Bay 1/2 CB 1/2 Holsteiner)  x Chloe's Star (Bay TB) - Due: August 09
CM Oberon Toblerone x Montica (Bay TB) - Due: August 09
CM Oberon Toblerone	 x Commanding View (Bay TB) - Due: 10.9.09
CM Oberon Toblerone x Caylie (Bay 1/2 CB 1/2 TB) - Due: 9.9.09
CM Oberon Toblerone x Baxters Faberge (Bay Hanoverian) - Due: 25.7.09

CM Bedford Forrest (Bay 3/4 CB 1/4 TB) x Lady Tuthaside (Chestnut Overo Paint - Greyed Out) - Being served at the moment

Roc On (Perlino QH) x Allen Park Spook (Cremello Stock Horse) - Due: September 09
Roc On x Allen Park Scarlett (Chestnut QH) - Due: September 09
Roc On x Miss Cover Girl (Bay TB) - Due: September 09
Roc On x Allen Park Sisika (Bay Stock Horse) - Due: September 09
Roc On x CM Killarnie Ceilidh (Bay 1/2 CB 1/2 TB) - Being served at the moment
Roc On x Billara Killari (Bay 1/2 CB 1/2 TB (Billara Beershebas mum)) - Being served at the moment


----------



## BBH (3 March 2009)

Wow they are stunning


----------



## weekorchard (11 March 2009)

This year i am eagerly awaiting;

Dam DONNERHALL X RAMANOW Sire RICHELSHAGEN(Rubinstein)
Dam FLORESTAN x PARADEMARSCH Sire RICHELSHAGEN
Dam GRIBALDI x ESTEBAN Sire SPECIAL D
Dam FULTON x ATLANTUS Sire RICHELSHAGEN
Dam RUBIN ROYAL X DENIRO Sire RICHELSHAGEN
Dam FLORESTAN x RUBINSTEIN Sire HOHENSTEIN
Dam ATLANTUS X IBSEN Sire RICHELSHAGEN
Dam FUEGO x SPANISH GOLD XX Sire RICHELSHAGEN
Dam  RIVERMAN X FLEMMINGH Sire RICHELSHAGEN

Lots of sleepless nights. Good luck all for the current season!


----------



## fusaberry (16 March 2009)

One due for us
Gunner be Good, TB mare by Gunner B , in foal to Overbury, due any day now, Will try and post piccie when the (hopefully colt ) arrives


----------



## ib1419202979 (26 March 2009)

9 foals for us this year! 3 already on the ground:
1 filly by Emilion x Chin Chin / Navarrone mare born 15/03/09
1 filly (GORGEOUS!) by Animo x Quitto de Baussy / Nimmerdor mare born 25/02/09
1 colt by Baloubet du Rouet x Pilot / Angelo mare born 22/03/09

the remainder due are

foal by Chacco Blue out of a Silverstone / Indoctro mare
foal by Armitage out of a Accord II / Argentan mare
foal by Lord Calando out of a Burgraaf / Tangelo mare
foal by Lord Calando out of a Cor de la Bryere / Landgraf mare
foal by Jazz out of a Femmingh / Purioso Mare 
foal by Animo out of a Ixion / Courville mare

Luckily I seem to have a month to get some catch up on sleep between each group of mares foaling down !

Does anyone have any early arrivals that are running around?


----------



## TomReed (29 March 2009)

Here are links to photos of our first foal of 2009 and the first foal to be registered by the Warmblood Studbook of Ireland (www.irish-warmblood.com):

Aibhlinn Bella M2S (Cornet Obolensky x Landino x Voltaire)
www.morningside-stud.com/images/youngsters/AibhlinnBellaM2Sa.jpg
www.morningside-stud.com/images/youngsters/AibhlinnBellaM2Sb.jpg

Cornet Obolensky is grey. Pandina Bella does not have a white hair on her. Landino was bay.

Aibhlinn Bella's sire is an Olympic showjumper. Play It Again (with Ian Millar), also an Olympic jumper, is a full-brother to Aibhlinn Bella's grand-dam Dorina Bella.


----------



## Emily99 (30 March 2009)

Our first one was born this week.

Lovely little colt by Lauriston (Latus I x Granit) out of a Bandmaster mare.

(pics are huge so i'l link!) Called Roly!

http://www.classictopstud.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/cimg0476.jpg

http://www.classictopstud.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/dscn1040.jpg


----------



## huskimo12 (2 April 2009)

My mare (in the pic) is in foal to Brief encounter its her second foal shes 281 days and i cant wait!  Am getting so excited and very nervous for her


----------



## competitiondiva (3 April 2009)

T Movistar colt born 2/4/09 big boy and the mares first foal!


----------



## Happy Horse (11 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Here are links to photos of our first foal of 2009 and the first foal to be registered by the Warmblood Studbook of Ireland (www.irish-warmblood.com):

Aibhlinn Bella M2S (Cornet Obolensky x Landino x Voltaire)
www.morningside-stud.com/images/youngsters/AibhlinnBellaM2Sa.jpg
www.morningside-stud.com/images/youngsters/AibhlinnBellaM2Sb.jpg

Cornet Obolensky is grey. Pandina Bella does not have a white hair on her. Landino was bay.

Aibhlinn Bella's sire is an Olympic showjumper. Play It Again (with Ian Millar), also an Olympic jumper, is a full-brother to Aibhlinn Bella's grand-dam Dorina Bella. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## BayJosie (11 April 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!

Thats all.


----------



## angrovestud (14 April 2009)

here is the first foal born this year at Angrove Stud the third Homozygous foal born at the stud we were shocked to breed this foal as it rare to breed 1 but to breed 3 is just thrilling his Dam is just such a good mum and very clever not to mention his sire Ricco who babysits him when mum ha a nap. he does this over the fence


----------



## daisalph (17 April 2009)

Just one little humble but healthy foal from my adorable IDx mare due in a few days time I hope (April 09).  Stallion is a local coloured fellow called Masterpiece.


----------



## vthrossel (19 April 2009)

im expecting a foal by Stanhopes Didicoy 2nd Aug


----------



## Quazzle (21 April 2009)

Joyful Tidings, filly by Stallone Quainton out of Natasja (3/4 tb)































&lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## jaynej (23 April 2009)

Nice to see another chestnut foal by Moviestar, I've got 2 2 year old chestnuts by him and they are both super too


----------



## Jbrogan (27 April 2009)

This is Our new foal born 26/04/09 she is unnamed as yet! The mare is by cloverhill and the stallion is Handle II. She was 3 weeks late.


----------



## madeleinewachman (5 May 2009)

I am new to this forum, but am pleased to say we have three beautiful foals that are all healthy. 

Electric Indigo born Feb - bay filly
King Composer x ( Indigo ) x Fleetwater Opposition x Accolaide

Empress Orla born March - Palomino filly

King Composer x ( Jasmina ) x North Star v111 xQuoniam


High Velocity Vega born April - Chestnut Colt

Jaguar Mail x ( Diadem 111 an Advanced mare ) x Louella Diessterhoff x Ilbury
The little lad is a real cracker and the most beautiful personality!
That said the girls are magnificent too and are the most independant bolt little creatures I have ever come across!
At three days old Orla was jumping over coloured poles!

See Link - http://www.blanchardshillfarm.co.uk/


Not sure how to do this warmbolld listing - think the above is correct, if anyone could confirm what you are meant to list that would be great!


----------



## copescoloureds (5 May 2009)

hi firstly good luck with this years foals. have you had any yet? we are expecting one on the 28th may by goshka ringo. saw that you had some by him last year what are they like. we went to see goshka ringo in wrexham before he went to france. also saw your videos on you tube the foals were gorgeous.


----------



## howrse (5 May 2009)

i dont have any mares but soon i will be getting a yearling foal ARABIAN colt , i will hopefully be studding him out when hes a lot older


----------



## mutley1987 (8 May 2009)

We've just got our 2 week old colt home from stud - out of Broadstone West Country to a Donnerhall/Pik Bube mare and he is a real sweetie. lots of character and just gorgeous. Just 2 more mares to go now - next one is a broadstone west country mare in foal to diamond hit due in a week and the final mare is an inspekteur mare in foal to demonstrator due 6th june so just fingers crossed for 2 more healthy happy births 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 good luck to everyone else still waiting!


----------



## Flyingbuck (10 May 2009)

2 fillies for us this year.
First born on 17 March  - Scolari x His Highness x Longchamp x Bolero
Second born on 16 April - Daddy Cool x Medoc x Watussi x Cavalier.

Good luck to all still awaiting new arrivals!


----------



## Aredis (10 May 2009)

Hi 
really pleased to have two healthy foals in our first year.

Jaguar Moon, a bay filly by Jaguar Mail out of Knaresborough Moonbeam

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10534126

and

Diamant Aredis a grey colt by Diamant de Semilly out of Millfield Stud's Versace who is a very nice Holstein mare by Contender

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?d=diamant+d%27aredis

Thanks to French Stallions, Millfield Stud, Yorbus Grange, Twemlows and everyone who helped in producing two very  nice foals.


----------



## casey2312 (11 May 2009)

My chestnut filly was born on 14th April 09. She is Amiro M x Luidam and gorgeous.


----------



## ColourFan (12 May 2009)

Two big healthy colts this year:

'Don Fascination', aka Beau, born May 6th (01.45am), a palomino coloured colt by Don Laurie II out of Fantasy Lady (Morgengold II x Florentijn O.).

'Sun Gold Florin', aka Sunny, born May 8th (23.55pm), a golden! palomino coloured colt by Sun Champagne Charly (66% partbred arab) out of Peach Gold (Florentijn O. x Sandokan ox).


----------



## levanto (13 May 2009)

Hi every1, New to forum I have a black graded TBx to foal this year to a beautiful section D stallion who is an eventing, the mare is the dam of a medium dressage winner!!! good luck everyone xx


----------



## holiday (15 May 2009)

After feeling very jealous of everyone who have got foals on the ground im am totally thrilled to have got my first two this week.
My first filly foal out of a homebred mare Bathleyhills Sea Swift x Casino Royale K was born Monday night and is absolutely superb, she has been bred for the dressage "route" and is everything ive been looking for.
Weve called her Audrey.........















My second filly foal was born Wednesday night and is bred for the show ring is out of Blaircourt Touchwood by our stallion Thistledown Copper Lustre ive only got a couple of photos when I turned her out for a leg stretch yesterday but im so pleased with her, I wanted a chestnut filly and was thrilled to get one.
Weve called her Grace.......


----------



## vick (16 May 2009)

Here's little Jasper!


----------



## mutley1987 (19 May 2009)

another one on the ground for me - chestnut filly born 9.30pm on friday night out of diamond hit from my broadstone west country x dutch courage mare. lovely little girl so proud of both my mums! just one more to go now 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 all the pics on here are so gorgeous - i've just got to work out how to post one of mine!


----------



## Louida (20 May 2009)

Well, he's not a flashy warmblood, but we think he's rather special anyway!

Finally a week late he put in an appearance..... Georgie delivered a fewspot British Spotted Pony colt at 1.45am Sunday morning.... both doing well now - had a bit of a wait for the placenta, but it was worth it as it was intact.



Will try and see if I can post pics:






















My (nearly 4yo) daughter has called him Henry.  

The head comes from the Welsh influence - he's full brother to last year's filly who's pedigree is here (he doesn't have a proper name yet, so I haven't put him on): 

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/britains+royal+romance 

Dad is 13.1hh and mum is 11.3hh, but he was HUGE when he was born so I'm thinking he'll make the upper end of that range... 

I was praying for spots, and we have been doubly blessed.... just waiting to see if he's going to fulfil his promise and be good enough quality to be my foundation pony stallion.....


----------



## Laukita (11 June 2009)

3 cheers for Renkum Valentino and my Lauriston mare for providing me with a wonderful filly foal.....welcome Valero! (Renkum Valentino x Lauriston x Libero H)

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10549762

Dont know how to add photos here so have to follow the link.


----------



## olympus (19 July 2009)

Hi, I am new here.
 I have 11 foals of  a stallion  that convinced me . Quite a risk ,but I also have 9 yearlings  from the same stallion and they convinced me even more. They did win several shows on the continent. They have  especially lots of balance in their movements and therefore lots of tact and lightness.
I cannot wait to have them under the saddle.


----------



## ShellCoburn (28 July 2009)

Congrats to everyone who has gorgeous babies already!!!! I love foaling........... there is something so precious about these little bundles we get presented with!!!

We are still waiting for our first ones for the season!!! I guess at least if they wait a couple of days they will officially be 2009 foals and not 2008 foals! lol.......... (our foaling year goes from 1st August to July 31st)........ 

I am not good at being patient - however right this second Im kind of glad they arent looking too close to dropping as we are all sick in this house at the moment!!! Darn bug that we all have........... ick.......... not nice!


----------



## ShellCoburn (15 August 2009)

We have our first two for the season on the ground already 
	
	
		
		
	


	





They are officially 2009 foals YAY..... 

CM Independant Miss: 
Billara Beersheba (3/4 CB, 1/4 TB), x Braelea Park Serendipity (3/4 CB, 1/4 TB)







CM Windjammer:
CM Oberon Toblerone (CB x Hol.) x Baxters Faberge (Han.)


----------



## galadriel (21 October 2009)

Two eventing foals for Flora Harris due April/May 2010.

Blue Yzelka VII (Arab Mare) - Future Roll (Ben Faerie) 
and Double Image II (Moet) - Wish Upon a Star (Gribaldi)






 Exciting!


----------



## H_J (12 November 2009)

I dont think I put any pics of Incy foal on here...so heres some pics  
	
	
		
		
	


	

































More recent pic...






His mother is by Carousel (Holstein) &amp; is full sister to Carousel Quest!! and his dad is Dexter the Fourth (selle francais)


----------

